
Show HN: TechBullets - pranaya_gh
HN,<p>With an overwhelming amount of tech news being reported every day - I have always struggled to find the time to read the articles, even when I want to.<p>So I created a solution for myself where I extract key points of the articles and present them as bullet points, for readability. I figured others might be feeling the same way, so I am making it available publicly.<p>I update it every hour. I would really appreciate any suggestions on improvement. I look forward to hearing your thoughts&#x2F;feedback.<p>URL: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;techbullets.com
======
tedmiston
It's a great idea, and I definitely relate to the problem you're solving. I've
used [http://tldr.io](http://tldr.io) in the past similarly.

Differences: \- they don't include a photo \- usually a smaller number of
bullets (3-5) \- their audience is broader than just tech

While I really loved it myself, it seemed like I was the only one summarizing
the HN front page. That or this would be so awesome with a little more
community embracement.

If you're curious, you can find my summaries at
[http://tldr.io/tedmiston](http://tldr.io/tedmiston).

------
jrpt
The concept reminds me of Infobitt and also S+C's Snippets. I think the
concept is a great idea. Your implementation is too verbose still and has too
many bullet points - it should be maybe a maximum of 4 bullet points per item,
and if you want to read more you have a link to an article somewhere.

------
rosspanda
nice, but one thing the logo looks a bit rubbish on my macbook pro retina

~~~
pranaya_gh
Thanks. I just created to throw something out there. Will get a hi-res up
there soon

